
Are you currently hiring a mid-level JavaScript Full-stack Developer (Remote)? - flickzcode
Hi I&#x27;m oluwaseun, Full-stack JavaScript developer with 2+ years of experience building web application with different web technologies like Nodejs, React, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, Docker e.t.c<p>While working remotely, implemented Passwordless authentication for over 2,000 daily users, worked on migrating over 750,000 NoSQL document to an SQL DB. Implemented a real time price comparison API for flights tickets for over 3,000 daily travelers in Brazil. Contributed and built Opensource projects like Nodejs, Jobtweets e.t.c<p>I&#x27;m looking for a remote opportunity to grow and learn while building amazing stuffs with a cool team. My Github profile - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;flickz. Reach out via omoyajowo2015@gmail.com.
======
mtmail
Job ads are not allowed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
Add yourself to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

~~~
flickzcode
Thank you

